# What psvita games are good?



## Fearthecuteness (Dec 27, 2013)

I got a psvita and I'm wondering what games I should get. What do you think is the best game for the console?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 27, 2013)

MY TIME TO SHINE!

Alright here is my current list of must haves:

0) Playstation Plus

Wait a minute you say, that's no game. Yep I reply, no game but it get you six Vita (compatible) titles. Three to four Vita titles, two to three PSP titles,  six PS3 titles, two to three PS4 titles and early access to betas. Sure it more a glorified rental program, but it beats Microsoft and Nintendo by a long shot. It's like $18 for month, $50 for year when not on sale. Worth every penny honestly.

1) Persona 4 Golden

It's the title I've spent a lot of time on, 200+ hours easily. Interesting and compelling characters, a great story, excellent music and a fantastical JRPG dungeon crawl. I don't think I've ever been as attached to a group of fictional characters as I was to them. Not everyone's cup of tea though and it takes 3+ hours (according to some) to get past the tutorial stage, but once you do it is very worth it. Usually retails for $40 though I'm sure you'll be able to find it cheaper.

2) Gravity Rush

This game and Uncharted, in my mind, were the games specifically made to help the Vita shine. Relies on the touch screen some, though having put up with the DS and tablets for so long I wasn't terrbly bothered, plus you can still navigate using the analog sticks and fight using buttons. Story was alright, intriguing enough to keep me interested in playing and for a sequel. Has three DLC packs that are tiny side stories and ultimately do nothing except add a few costumes and time trials to the game. If you rush through this game, it would probably take you six hours max to finish it though so a bit of caution if you plan to purchase. I think it retails for $20 now but it you have PS+ you can get it for free.


3) Uncharted: Golden Abyss

Takes place before the original Uncharted and has an intriguing yet seemingly predictable storyline. Graphics are very comparable to its PS3 brethren, similar soundtrack and you hunt for treasure. Standard for treasure hunting games it seems. Uses the touch screen and gyro controls in what was neat ways at first but overuses them. Still very much worth playing, I believe it retails for $35 but it should still be free with PS+.

4) Need for Speed: Most Wanted

Torn between recommending this or WIPEOUT 2048 (free on PS+) as both are spectacular racers, but since I prefer actually cars more here we are. Faithful port of the console title, only thing they compromised on was on graphics a bit (still prettier than most 3DS titles though!), the amount of traffic on the roads, and possibly the amount of people racing each other online. It missed out on the DLC much like the Wii U did (I think) but it has ten exclusive races. Retails for $35 I think, though you can probably find it for $20. 

5) Killzone: Mercenary

The best FPS on the Vita hands down, beats Resistance: Burning Skies and Call of Duty: Black Ops Declassified out of the water. Graphically amazing, solid controls and amazing online multiplayer. Sadly the story wasn't all that interesting (takes place between 2 and 3) and is regularly being tweaked. Patch coming sometime next year with more maps and an offline not mode. $40 though I think GameStop has it for $25 right now. Somewhat large patches involved though, so have something larger than a 4 GB memory card.

Not in my top five but still worth playing (from experience or word of mouth):
LittleBigPlanet Vita
Tearaway
The Walking Dead
Assassin's Creed III: Liberation
Zero Escape: Virtue's Last Reward
Soul Sacrifice (Monster Hunter ish)
Muramasa Rebirth
ys: something celestial (forgot the subtitle  ) 
Rainbow MoonMoon
Splenluky
MANY INDIE GAMES


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Dec 28, 2013)

Thanks for your help.  my friend said that persona 4 is a must. I will have to check out some of the games you said about.


----------



## locker (Feb 7, 2014)

here is a list of the vita games i have from my top faves on through 
1 my fav game is Gravity rush
2 need 4 speed most wanted
3 lumines electronic symphony 
4 wipeout 2048
5 desgaea 3
6 uncharted 
7 tearaway 
8 little big planet 
9 lego lord of the rings 
10 metal gear solid hd collection


----------



## Geraldo (Feb 17, 2014)

Very nice collection.


----------



## Nerd House (Mar 25, 2014)

Ys: Memories of Celceta
Persona 4: Golden


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 27, 2014)

P4G as everyone already wrote  And AC might be worth a play.


----------



## Cudon (Mar 27, 2014)

Danganronpa was for psvita right? If so I'd recommend it.. 10 times better than the anime it got


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 27, 2014)

yes it was.  and probably, yes


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 27, 2014)

It's definitely on PS Vita in the US, great game but very short.


----------



## Faeynia (Mar 28, 2014)

Sorcery Saga Curse of the Great Curry God
this.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 14, 2014)

So sad EU won't get Conception II physical. I mean yes you can import but ffs.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 14, 2014)

Jun said:


> So sad EU won't get Conception II physical. I mean yes you can import but ffs.



At least you guys are getting it this year. Most Atlus games have fans waiting like 1 year or never for them. :/


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 14, 2014)

Tom said:


> At least you guys are getting it this year. Most Atlus games have fans waiting like 1 year or never for them. :/


Yeah, Q2 download only. it's so sad they are sogging down on physical releases for this gen's consoles. I mean get a freaking office over here or don't release it at all o.o you're not gonna get audience with DLs only. Or they will. Ugh I wish I lived in US or Japan..

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also Deception IV is really awesome xD


----------



## Alice (Apr 14, 2014)

Jun said:


> Yeah, Q2 download only. it's so sad they are sogging down on physical releases for this gen's consoles. I mean get a freaking office over here or don't release it at all o.o you're not gonna get audience with DLs only. Or they will. Ugh I wish I lived in US or Japan..
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also Deception IV is really awesome xD



Uck. Ungrateful people like you rustle my jimmies. Physical copies aren't everything, and digital copies still do sell well. That's why so many games have digital copies, or why companies even bother to release them in the first place. Not every company is made of money and video games are VERY EXPENSIVE to create and to localize. You should be grateful you're getting an English copy in the first place. Reminds me of the people that went on and on about AA5 being digital only out of japan.

"OH NO, THIS ONE PERSON DOESN'T LIKE DIGITAL COPIES. I GUESS WE BETTER PULL OUT AND NOT LET PEOPLE EXPERIENCE THE GAME ALTOGETHER."

I mean, I'm sorry, but coooome on.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 14, 2014)

Sway said:


> Uck. Ungrateful people like you rustle my jimmies. Physical copies aren't everything, and digital copies still do sell well. That's why so many games have digital copies, or why companies even bother to release them in the first place. Not every company is made of money and video games are VERY EXPENSIVE to create and to localize. You should be grateful you're getting an English copy in the first place. Reminds me of the people that went on and on about AA5 being digital only out of japan.
> 
> "OH NO, THIS ONE PERSON DOESN'T LIKE DIGITAL COPIES. I GUESS WE BETTER PULL OUT AND NOT LET PEOPLE EXPERIENCE THE GAME ALTOGETHER."
> 
> I mean, I'm sorry, but coooome on.



Rustle them in ma face brotha. Yes I'm ungrateful because I like the actual copy and if we got nice LE stuff they get over there I would buy it even more. It's like EU doesn't like (J)RPG's that is not on the computer.

A copy that doesn't even have a proper date here yet lol.


----------



## Alice (Apr 14, 2014)

Jun said:


> Rustle them in ma face brotha. Yes I'm ungrateful because I like the actual copy and if we got nice LE stuff they get over there I would buy it even more. It's like EU doesn't like (J)RPG's that is not on the computer.
> 
> A copy that doesn't even have a proper date here yet lol.



No, you're not ungrateful because you want a physical copy. You're ungrateful because you think if they're not going to release a physical copy, they shouldn't release it at all. I like physical copies too, but I know when it's asking to much.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 14, 2014)

Well when they have it region-free like Sony they should release it all over the earth, really. It's one thing with Nintendo *cough* SMT IV *cough* but if they have an english version in US... I see no problems. or if it's translation issues it's just.. plain idiotic. Ohh yeah we gotta translate into 67 more languages just to get it into EU. No. Or they blam eit on the laws.. Lol we have PEGI for reasons.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Apr 14, 2014)

Sway said:


> No, you're not ungrateful because you want a physical copy. You're ungrateful because you think if they're not going to release a physical copy, they shouldn't release it at all. I like physical copies too, but I know when it's asking to much.



Wow don't flame people who just want to have their physical copies to caress


----------



## Autumnia (Apr 14, 2014)

Katamari!!!! (but that's an awesome game for any console  )


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 15, 2014)

Upcoming Demon Gaze looks awesome too, as well as the Neptunia PP games. can't wait


----------



## mayorpeko (Jun 9, 2014)

Danganronpa is really good and its sequel (which is imo even better) is released in September :----) I think I'm also going to buy Persona 4 Golden soon because I've only heard good about it.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 10, 2014)

Also, Conception II if I haven't written it already


----------



## Nerd House (Jun 15, 2014)

*Sly Cooper: Thieves in Time* is free for PS Plus users this month, pretty sweet game.


----------



## yro (Jul 6, 2014)

P4G, Tearaway, Wipeout 2048, Demon Gaze, Soul Sac Delta, Muramasa Rebirth, Gravity Rush, Danganropa, Ys Celceta, Toukiden.
And PSP games if you didn't own and can't emulate a PSP. C:



Alice said:


> No, you're not ungrateful because you want a physical copy. You're ungrateful because you think if they're not going to release a physical copy, they shouldn't release it at all. I like physical copies too, but I know when it's asking to much.


Excuse you, have you _seen_ the price of Vita memory cards? Wanting a physical copy is absolutely rational at this point.


----------



## Reindeer (Jul 6, 2014)

yro said:


> Excuse you, have you _seen_ the price of Vita memory cards? Wanting a physical copy is absolutely rational at this point.


I don't see how Sony getting money from memory card sales allows for Atlus/NISA to release physical copies.


----------



## yro (Jul 6, 2014)

Reindeer said:


> I don't see how Sony getting money from memory card sales allows for Atlus/NISA to release physical copies.


Well... duh, of course it doesn't. What it does do is discourage people from getting it because they'd have to invest in a larger capacity memory card. My 16GB is already almost full. Not saying that they have to or even should release a physical copy if it's not financially feasible, but it's not unreasonable to argue for one from a consumer standpoint.
Having a physical library is so much better anyway.


----------



## Reindeer (Jul 6, 2014)

That's just how it works for the most part, though. Sony has always overpriced their memory cards, and it's pretty bull****. But companies wanting to release JRPGs in Europe run a risk because a lot of the smaller titles (meaning, not Final Fantasy) don't even get noticed. Digital releases cost barely any money, so while they might sell less copies (whether that be due to memory card prices or other reasons), they won't make a loss like they would pushing a physical release.

I had to get my copy of P4G from the UK because no stores here even had it in their databases, and I definitely wanted a physical of it. So even _with_ physical releases, buying a digital copy might be easier, since it saves you from having to import or scour through an entire city for the one store that has a single copy.


----------



## yro (Jul 6, 2014)

Yeah - they sell the Vita at a loss and make up for that with the ridiculous proprietary memory costs, right? For the longest time it was what kept me from actually buying the console. But I thought the Vita sold better in Europe than NA anyway? Europe loves Sony stuff... though I guess that doesn't translate to RPGs, even though I'd have assumed by now everyone should know the Vita is a huge weeb machine.
But yeah - I get the reasoning, but it isn't half annoying to know the rest of the world is getting physical copies while we're stuck going digital or importing. That stuff's expensive, and I refuse to buy a digital title anyway unless it's under ?15-20 because I don't "own" it. 

I live in the UK so finding most physical copies from amazon is no problem at all - so I guess I have no experience with that kind of thing. 
I actually don't mind digital games, but I really like having the option.


----------



## itsbea (Jul 6, 2014)

Toukiden and Terraria !! for psvita!


----------



## Reindeer (Jul 6, 2014)

The Slim comes with some storage in the system itself, though it's really only handy for saving games. You could download something onto it, but it would have to be small, and therefore most RPGs are out.

Vita has more to offer than just RPGs, and I think a lot of the people that decide to get one either go with the action-y games or just decide to use it as the indie machine Sony seems to be pushing it as nowadays.

I get the sentiment, it took a while for me to get comfortable with the idea of only having digital copies of stuff. Now I don't mind as much, though there are some games of which I would demand a physical (i.e. Disgaea, MGS, etc.). Even so, it's up to the publisher to decide whether or not they'll go with a physical.

I think it's good to look at it from another perspective as well. Back in the day they might have just decided to not release the game at all because the expected sales were too low, and they were forced to have the game printed, shipped and everything. Now they can localize a game and put it up for download, and there's no printing and shipping costs involved. They can still sell the game overseas without taking the risks they would have to take before. I think in that way having digital releases is better than having nothing at all.

Anyway, seems like we went a little off-topic there, haha. The games I'd recommend were mentioned before, but they are basically P4G, MGS HD, Soul Sacrifice, the Disgaea games and Dragon's Crown.


----------



## yro (Jul 6, 2014)

Yeah, I saw that! It's pretty nice that they finally added something to it in the slim version. Too bad I already picked up an OG  Vita, the slim looks really nice.

Eh, I dunno. The Vita's good for for indies and okay in the action department, but if you're buying a vita solely for either of those two you're setting yourself up for disappointment imo - it's just too expensive for most people to buy a handheld for the few western games there are on it worth playing. There are some gems, I'll admit, but the Japanese support is a huge part of what's keeping the console alive. Sony has given up and are advertising it as an F2P machine/add-on for the PS4 because the general appeal stuff and western support is so pathetic. I tend to think of it as a more of a niche console.

I totally understand that it's up to the publisher and may be necessary, but I reserve my right to complain loudly when it happens!  And probably eventually get it anyway, let's be honest, hah. You remind me that I need to go and pick up the MGS HD collection though.
My original response to that post was triggered more by the tone and the "wah wah gamers are so entitled!" thing than 100% disagreement anyway I guess.

Off topic isn't so bad! At least we're still talking about the Vita.
I'll second the Dragon's Crown rec but add that the framerate tends to **** the bed when more than 1 or 2 magic users are on-screen so if anyone here that's thinking of getting it has a PS3 it's better to pick it up for that.


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Jul 12, 2014)

corpse party and conception II even though the latter was said already a hundred times. I ended up with a free 3DS copy too *long story* but both versions are good


----------



## Cam1 (Jul 29, 2014)

Dangan Ronpa:Trigger Happy Havoc, DR:THH, DR:THH and ummmmmm... Wait I forgot one. DR:THH


----------



## riummi (Jul 29, 2014)

Persona 4 was amazing in my opinion! Im also interested in Dangan Ronpa:Trigger Happy Havoc~


----------



## Misuzurin (Jul 29, 2014)

Lol half the games recommended can already be played on another system. Reason why I got rid of my vita tbh. There are a lot of great PSP and PS1 games you should look through on PSN too. But for Vita exclusives? I don't think I ever owned a game that was one tbh.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 31, 2014)

All the japanese upcoming and existing games. All the Nepu games, bullet girls, criminal girls, monster monpiece.. you name it


----------



## Ste (Aug 10, 2014)

The Rayman series (Origins/Legends) are pretty good games.
I would also suggest the Rachet and Clank series.


----------



## DivaCrossing (Aug 12, 2014)

Well, if you're into rhythm games, Hatsune Miku Project Diva f would be a good one, and if you're into mystery and strategy games, you could try out Danganronpa: Trigger Happy Havoc and the sequel game Super Danganronpa 2


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 12, 2014)

Rayman Origins for the PS Vita is a great handheld port of that game.
10x better than the 3DS port (Seriously, that thing lagged like crazy)


----------



## Alice (Aug 13, 2014)

Muramasa: Rebirth, Persona 4: Golden and Tearaway are must buys for me. With the DLC content, Muramasa has really good replay-ability. Such a beautiful game, and I have so many hours logged.

One of my own screencaps:


----------



## castnova (Aug 20, 2014)

You should try Freedom War


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Aug 20, 2014)

castnova said:


> You should try Freedom War



Freedom Wars comes out Oct 28th in the US, not out yet unless imported.


----------



## xCryCry (Aug 20, 2014)

Zero Escape: Virtue's Last Reward, Danganronpa, and Persona 4 Golden


----------



## Soni (Sep 13, 2014)

I don't know if it has already been mentioned but Tales of Hearts R would be a good decision (it will release in November). It's a really good RPG and you have a lot of things to spend time on if it's like the original Hearts for DS but I guess they didn't change it.


----------

